# Spare parts for atwood electric lifters



## 114954 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everyone, I have a celtic rambler fifth wheel trailor, one of the atwood lifters failed to work, upon investigation.........Two cogs engage to transfer power. Unfortunately each cog has lost a tooth?.

I presume one tooth has broken off and the other was somehow damaged by the loose bit roaming round the gearbox.
the cogs are 36 mm in diameter and about 16mm thick.

Is there anyone on this side of the pond holding spares ? the jack is only a year old so I`ll want 4 at least.

Best regards, michael, of thetruckers


----------

